# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Eρωτήσεις για Openwrt και NEW wolf-alchemy-pre53w34 tutorial

## nodas

μετα την εγκατάσταση του openwrt χρειάζεται να εχω internet ή awmn για να το ρυθμίσω σαν client ? 
πως μπαινουν τα πακετα εαν δεν υπαρχει τιποτα απο τα 2?

----------


## pvas

Στήνεις έναν Web Server στο PC σου, και μετα από το OpenWRT κάνεις:


```
wget http://[IP σου]/[alias]/[όνομα πακέτου].ipk
ipkg install [όνομα πακέτου].ipk
```

----------


## nodas

αυτα τα κανω ενω ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στην vlan0 inet port η στην vlan 1 switch port

----------


## enaon

Δέν απαιτείται web server πράγματι. Θα στείλω info αργότερα, αλλά αν βιάζεσαι, δες στο forum του openwrt. Μπορείς δε αν θέλεις να βάλεις το vsftp στο openwrt, για να του στείλεις τα πακέτα, και να τα κάνεις wget απο τον ενσωματωμένο web server

----------


## mojiro

> αυτα τα κανω ενω ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στην vlan0 inet port η στην vlan 1 switch port


ενεργοποιεις την inet port με καποια ip
στο ιδιο subnet βαζεις και την lan του server.
τα συνδεεις pc(lan)-ap(inet)

βεβαια θες και μια καρτα lan/wifi ακομα για ελεγχεις το telnet
την lan καρτα την συνδεεις στο switch

ανοιγεις το telnet/putty και του λες τις 10 εντολας


*edit*: αμα ριξεις το firewall δεν χρειαζεσαι δευτερη καρτα.
οπως και να εχει θα τα πακετα θα προσπαθησει να τα παρει
απο την inet.

----------


## nodas

απο οτι κατάλαβα δεν γίνετε στην ταρατσα γιατι εκει καταλήγει ενα utp καλωδιο οπότε πρέπει να το κατεβάσω στο δωματιο.... για τα την υλοποίηση . Καψωνια μας κανει  :: 
αν 192.168.1.1 στην port του switch linksys
192.168.1.2 στην lan 1 καρτα του pc

και 192.168.1.3 στην inet πορτα του linksys
και 192.168.1.4 στην lan 2 karta του pc

o server http στην ip 192.168.1.4 

ειναι οκ?

gw kai broadcast τι θα δηλωσω με subnet 255.255.255.0 το 10.19.141.254 br. to gw ?

name server δεν χρειαζεται. ε?

----------


## aktizol

τελικα γινεται με μια καρτα ναι ή οχι?
και εαν ναι πως? ποιες είναι οι εντολές?

οσοι απαντατε μην γραφετε μια ξερη γραμμή (συνήθως αυτοι που ρωτανε δεν γνωριζουν και πολλα)

μην τα θεωρητε αυτονόητα.

εγω παντως εχω βαλει το openwrt και εχω ακολουθησει τις οδηγιες μεχρι το σημειο που πρεπει να κανω upload τα packages και δεν μπορω.

επισης να σας πω οτι μιλαω για client mode.




> @OpenWrt:/# wget http://192.168.0.57/ipkg/chillispot_0.9 ... el.ipk.ipk
> Connecting to 192.168.0.57[192.168.0.57]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (192.168.0.57): Network is unreachable

----------


## sotiris

Για να βοηθησω λιγο την συζητηση σχετικα με την ερωτηση του aktizol...

Ο aktizol εχει ενα wrt54G ,στο οποιο εχει δοκιμασει ολα τα firmware που εχουν βγει απο την sveasoft,και σταδιακα μετα απο δοκιμες εβαλε το alchemy 5.1 με το οποιο μπορει να συνδεθει κανονικα και να περναει Ping στο ΑΡ,αλλα με χαμηλο σημα....με τα αλλα firm,συνδεοτανε ή οχι RF αλλα δεν περνουσε ping.
Καποια στιγμη εβαλε το alchemy 5.3 ,με το οποιο ειδε οτι εχει παρα πολυ καλυτερο σημα στο RF αλλα δεν μπορουσε να συνδεθει στο δικτυο...εκανε ενα thread στο forum της sveasoft (το οποιο τεινει να γινει το sticky)...εκει οι admin του ειπανε οτι μετα την 5.1 εχει αλλαξει ο τροπος επικοινωνιας μεσα στο wrt και πρεπει να εχει ip (10.χ.χ.χ) στο linksys και 192.168.1.χ) στην ethernet...δεν καταλαβε τι πρεπει να κανει μαλλον και δεν δουλεψε το θεμα...αλλα θελει να μπορεσει να ρυθμισει το alchemy 5.3 σωστα για να εχει καλυτερο σημα RF με το ΑΡ που συνδεετε.

Εχει ενα server σπιτι του στο οποιο καταληγει η adsl,την οποια κανει sharing σε ενα αλλο pc στο οποιο καταληγει το wrt.

Μην μπορωντας να βρει καποια λυση,στραφηκε στο openwrt,μηπως προχωροντας βημα-βημα με το αναλυτικο tutorial μπορουσε να το στησει.

----------


## mojiro

Αρχικες ρυθμισεις pc & ap


```
net       192.168.1.0
broadcast 192.168.1.255
netmask   255.255.255.0

pc lan ip         192.168.1.1
ap switch/wifi ip 192.168.1.2
ap inet ip        192.168.0.2
```

Εκινουμε το pc με τον http server. Συνδεουμε το pc σε μια switch
θυρα του ap. Θετουμε την ip στο pc ωστε να ανοικει στο ιδιο subnet
με το ap. Καλουμε το ap μεσω ενος telnet client.

Αν το pc μας τρεχει win
Παμε *ΕΝΑΡΞΗ->ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ (START->RUN)* και γραφουμε *telnet 192.168.1.2*
Εναλακτικα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε το προγραμματακι PUTTY
για να συνδεθουμε μεσω telnet στο ap.

Αν τρεχει το pc μας linux
Δεν ξερω πως μπορουμε να το ελεγξουμε το ap εκτος και αν εχουμε
εγκατεστημενο καποιο telnet client. Εγω δεν εχω. Υποθετω οτι και
o linux telnet client θα δουλευει οπως o αντιστοιχος των windows.



Αφου εχουμε καταφερει να συνδεθουμε στο ap και μας εχει βγαλει την
γραμμη εντολων γραφουμε:

*ifconfig vlan1 inet 192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
route add default gw 192.168.0.1
iptables -F
iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT*

Κλεινουμε τον telnet client και αποσυνδεουμε τον server απο την
switch θυρα και το συνδεουμε στην inet θυρα.

Σε pc με win
Μεσω γραφικου περιβαλλοντος αλαζουμε την pc lan ip σε 192.168.0.1
σε γραμμη εντολων του pc γραφουμε:
*ping 192.168.0.2*

Σε pc με linux
Σε γραμμη εντολων του pc γραφουμε:
*ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
ping 192.168.0.2 -c 4*

Αν τα αποτελεσματα των παραπανω ειναι θετικα τοτε εχουμε ενεργοποιησει
σωστα την inet θυρα και εχουμε καταργησει προσωρινα το firewall.

Στο φακελο του http-server με τα κεντρικα αρχεια δημιουργουμε ενα
φακελο openwrt και αντιγραφουμε εκει ολα τα πακετα. Συνδεομαστε στο
ap μεσω telnet παλι και αρχιζουμε να του εγκαθιστουμε πακετα με τον εξης τροπο:

*ipkg http://192.168.0.1/openwrt/onoma_paketou.ipk*

----------


## Capvar

Ερώτηση πάλι για openwrt
Θέλω να ρυθμίσω ένα wrt54g με openwrt. Έχω internet αλλά είναι μέσω proxy. Έχω κατεβάσει τα πακέτα στο δίσκο μου και έχω σηκώσει web server.
Όταν δίνω την εντολή ipkg install http://ip/packeto μου το κατεβάζει σωστά και μου λέει Done και από κάτω
ipkg_install_file: ERROR: File not found
Με wget το παίρνω του λέω install μόνο το όνομα πακέτου πάλι not found

Τί πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## mojiro

δεν ξερω γιατι στο κανει αυτο.

σε ποια θυρα το συνδεεις ?

----------


## Capvar

Σε μια από τις 4 του switch , παίζει ρόλο;
Στην άλλη δεν το βλέπει

----------


## nodas

εγω μπερδευτικα λίγο γιατι οταν κανεις "format" στο linksys και βαζεις 
openwrt to linksys παιρνει ip 192.168.1.1 και αναγκαστηκά το pc θα εχει ip 
192.168.1.2-254.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Σε μια από τις 4 του switch , παίζει ρόλο;
> Στην άλλη δεν το βλέπει



διαβασε λιγο τις οδηγιες απο πανω ......

----------


## nodas

> Για να βοηθησω λιγο την συζητηση σχετικα με την ερωτηση του aktizol...
> 
> Καποια στιγμη εβαλε το alchemy 5.3 ,με το οποιο ειδε οτι εχει παρα πολυ καλυτερο σημα στο RF αλλα δεν μπορουσε να συνδεθει στο δικτυο...εκανε ενα thread στο forum της sveasoft (το οποιο τεινει να γινει το sticky)...εκει οι admin του ειπανε οτι μετα την 5.1 εχει αλλαξει ο τροπος επικοινωνιας μεσα στο wrt και πρεπει να εχει ip (10.χ.χ.χ) στο linksys και 192.168.1.χ) στην ethernet...δεν καταλαβε τι πρεπει να κανει μαλλον και δεν δουλεψε το θεμα...αλλα θελει να μπορεσει να ρυθμισει το alchemy 5.3 σωστα για να εχει καλυτερο σημα RF με το ΑΡ που συνδεετε.



το alchemy 5.3 Λογικα λειτουργει σαν router στις θυρες του switch σαν το openwrt 






> ```
> #assign ip addresses
> 
> ifconfig vlan1 10.2.13.105 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.2.13.111 up #iport labeled internet
> 
> ifconfig vlan0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up #port labeled port1
> 
> ifconfig vlan2 10.2.13.150 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.2.13.151 up #port labeled port2
> 
> ...


κανω μια δοκιμη και επιστρεφω με αποτελεσματα

----------


## mojiro

> εγω μπερδευτικα λίγο γιατι οταν κανεις "format" στο linksys και βαζεις 
> openwrt to linksys παιρνει ip 192.168.1.1 και αναγκαστηκά το pc θα εχει ip 
> 192.168.1.2-254.


για να αλαξεις προσορινα τις ip, γραφεις στο τελνετ

ifconfig br0 inet xxx.yyy.zzz.ccc broadcast xxx.yyy.zzz.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

----------


## nodas

Λοιπον το alchmemy 5.3 δουλευει 
αρκει να βαλουμε στις ρυθμίσεις
κεντρικη σελίδα
Network Setup 
Router IP 
Local IP Address:. . . 192.168.1.1 
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 
Gateway: . . . την gateaway σας
Local DNS: . . . τον DNS σας 

και αφηνουμε ανοιχτο το DHCP
για το PC

και ολες τις αλλες ρυθμισεις οπως παλια 
 :: 
κανουμε και κανα restart αν υπαρχει προβλημα

εχω στο σπιτι switch και εχω συνδεσει πανω 2 pc με DHCP και τραβανε και τα 2 μια χαρα

dc
ftp
kai http παιζουν χαρμα

τα κατα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να ανεβασεις ftp kai http sever ή πιο απλα οποιονδηποτε server

----------


## aktizol

noda_

Αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις σου δουλεύουν για Home Use? ή για το AWMN?
Αν είναι για το AWMN πως γίνεται να του αφήνεις ανοιχτό το DCHP αφού όλες οι addresses στο AWMN πάνε καρφωτές?

Μπορείς να περιγράψεις το Basic Setup της σελίδας σου?
Με τις τελικές ρυθμίσεις όμως σε όλα και όχι το 192.168.1.1


Αυτά .  ::

----------


## nodas

ειναι για ΑWMN 
εδω ειναι οι δικες μου ρυθμισεις
(αν το βλεπει καποιος νεοπας  ::  μην κανεις copy-paste της δικες μου ρυθμισεις)  ::

----------


## aktizol

Πολύ ωραία να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο.
Πώς είναι η συνδεσμολογία σου πάνω στο Linksys?

Εγώ έχω μόνο ένα UTP απο την κάρτα του υπολογιστή μου στο PORT 1 του Linksys.

----------


## nodas

> Πολύ ωραία να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο.
> Πώς είναι η συνδεσμολογία σου πάνω στο Linksys?
> 
> Εγώ έχω μόνο ένα UTP απο την κάρτα του υπολογιστή μου στο PORT 1 του Linksys.


και γω

----------


## aktizol

Αν είναι έτσι και τυγχάνει να έχουμε την ίδια συνδεσμολογία πάω να το δοκιμάσω.

Το κακό είναι οτι έχω OpenWRT και άντε βρέ πώς το βγάζεις τώρα  :: 

Μάλλον απο TFTP απο ότι διάβαζα.


- - πάντως αυτό το thingy που δεν μπορείς να σηκώσεις server είναι κακό.
- - περιμένω απο τον eaon οδηγίες για το πώς στήνουν το OpenWRT σαν Client (αυτό το firmware έχει το καλύτερο σήμα που έχω δεί μέχρι στιγμής)

----------


## nodas

στο dc εχω ενα προβλημα δουλευει μονο σε passive ανεξαρτητος firewall στο pc (firewall linksys και αυτο down) καμια ιδέα ????

----------


## aktizol

Κοίτα αν είναι να μην δουλεύει το DC τότε το ξεχνάμε.  :: 
Το μόνο πράγμα που λειτουργεί με πολύ κόσμο στο AWMN είναι το Forum και DC++.

----------


## Capvar

Θα δοκιμάσω να το βάλω και στην inet...
Το θέμα είναι αφού βλέπω το πακέτο ότι έχει κατεβει, γιατί δεν μπαίνει με το ipkg? Το παίρνω με wget αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω install

----------


## nodas

> Αν είναι έτσι και τυγχάνει να έχουμε την ίδια συνδεσμολογία πάω να το δοκιμάσω.
> 
> Το κακό είναι οτι έχω OpenWRT και άντε βρέ πώς το βγάζεις τώρα 
> 
> Μάλλον απο TFTP απο ότι διάβαζα.
> 
> 
> - - πάντως αυτό το thingy που δεν μπορείς να σηκώσεις server είναι κακό.
> - - περιμένω απο τον eaon οδηγίες για το πώς στήνουν το OpenWRT σαν Client (αυτό το firmware έχει το καλύτερο σήμα που έχω δεί μέχρι στιγμής)




```
*** IMPORTANT ***
BEFORE LOADING OPENWRT OR ANY 3RD PARTY FIRMWARE YOU MUST SET boot_wait

Q: What is boot_wait?
A: This is a nvram variable to allow you to tftp over a new firmware in
   at bootup and avoid otherwise catastrophic failure.

Q: How can I set boot_wait?
A: You need to be able to execute the following two commands:
     nvram set boot_wait=on
     nvram commit
   You can use any method you like to execute these commands, if you don't
   have shell access we recommend using the NEW PING.ASP EXPLOIT.
```

ετσι γινετε απεγκατασταση

----------


## aktizol

Ρε παιδιά το έχουμε μπλέξει το τόπικ..//

Λοιπόν ερώτηση lameriki.

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει ποια ports του Linksys αντιπροσωπεύουν τα:



> -> eth0
> -> eth1
> -> vlan0
> -> vlan1
> -> br0


επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω όταν δώσω την εντολή



> ifconfig eth1 10.45.165.42 netmask 255.255.255.192 broadcast 10.45.165.63 up


μετά από reboot χάνετε. πως μπορώ να κάνω μόνιμη αλλαγή?


--- τώρα μιλάω για OpenWRT

----------


## mojiro

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8058
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8618
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8880
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7701
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8670


τα παραπανω καλυπτουν τα start-up script, το routing
το switch και πολλα πολλα αλλα

----------


## aktizol

Θα τα κοιτάξω, ευχαριστώ.

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις εσύ το avatar σου που δεν βγαίνει?
Βγαίνει ένα απαίσιο "χ" και που δημιουργεί παρεμβολές στο τόπικ.

----------


## mojiro

> Θα τα κοιτάξω, ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις εσύ το avatar σου που δεν βγαίνει?
> Βγαίνει ένα απαίσιο "χ" και που δημιουργεί παρεμβολές στο τόπικ.


τι παρεμβολες κανει το αβαταριον μου ?

το απαισιο x μαζι με το "Forum admin"
ειναι το avatar μου. δεν ειμαι foroum admin δηλαδη....

----------


## aktizol

Πλάκα σου κάνω ρε το ξέρω.

Άκου να δείς, τα λινκς τα είδα. Τα είχα ξαναδεί κιόλας. (όχι όλα)
Δεν βοηθάνε στο πρόβλημα μου.

Μόνο ένα OpenWRT HowTo CLIENT MODE θα βοηθούσε την περίπτωση μου και όλων των άλλων άσχετων απο περιβάλλον unix.

Εσύ αν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πες μου τι αντιπροσωπεύουν τα



> -> eth0
> -> eth1
> -> vlan0
> -> vlan1
> -> br0


και ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ



> ifconfig / iwconfig


πως μπορώ να δώ awmn εστω και με temporary αλλαγές και μετά τα βλέπουμε και τα scripts.

----------


## sotiris

```
Generic 802.11       Unassigned   000f66c7763f        0   Assoc   [self]       66   197  
Generic 802.11       192.168.1.2   003084890791            UnAuth   [self]       780   7394
```

aktizol,υποθετω οτι αυτα τα δυο εισαι εσυ....το 192.168.1.2 πως προεκυψε μεσα σε ολα τα 10.χ.χ.χ ? ,μαλλον κατι εχεις κανει λαθος....

----------


## aktizol

Δεν έχω τελειώσει όπως κατάλαβες.
Απλά προσπαθώ να μάθω πώς λειτουργεί.

- Εντολές προγράμματα κτλ.
- Έκανα και λίγο σκανάρισμα.

----------


## sotiris

Σε ενημερωνω για οτι βλεπω,μηπως σε βοηθησει σε κατι....αντε αμα βαλεις και ΕΣΥ linux...καποιος φουρνος θα γκρεμιστηκε....  ::

----------


## mojiro

χωρις να ειναι απολυτο αυτα που θα σου πω, διαβαζε....

το wrt εχει 2 καρτες δυκτιου μια lan(eth0) και μια wifi(eth1).
με script αυτες οι δυο ενονονται(bridged) και γινονται μια(br0).

το wifi μερος της br0 δουλευει ως συνηθως, ap, client, adhoc
το lan μερος της br0 ειναι συνδεμενο(εσωτερικα) σε ενα 6πορτο
switch. μια απο τις υπολοιπες 5 θυρες ειναι η internet(vlan1). οι
υπολοιπες θυρες προς το παρον δουλευουν σαν κλασσικο switch.

οπως η intrnet θυρα ειναι εικονικη (v(irtual)lan1) ετσι και οι αλλες
4 θυρες μπορουν να γινουν ως vlan2,3,4,5. μη ρωτησεις πως διοτι
δεν το εχω ψαξει ακομα. η vlan0 πρεπει να ειναι η εσωτερικη θυρα
του switch που συνδεεται με την eth0 (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος).

------------------------------------------------------

το ifconfig ειναι το αντισττοιχο ipconfig του linux. με αυτο ρυθμιζεις
τις καρτες δικτιου. ενω το iwconfig ειναι για να ελεγχεις τις wifi
καρτες στον τομεα της εκπομπης/συνδεσης/κλπ. το iwconfig ξεχνατο
δεν θα σου χρησιμευσει πουθενα.

οταν καταφερεις να κατεβασεις πακετα στο wrt τοτε θα βαλεις ενα
αλλο, πολυ καλυτερο του.

------------------------------------------------------

μεσω openwrt δεν ξερω πως το κανουμε client

----------


## aktizol

Όπως και να έχει τώρα έτρεξα ένα script και τα γάμησα.
Χαχα-α-α..

Τώρα ψάχνω για restore

the script which FROZE my linksys  :: 




> #! /bin/sh
> 
> ###by uNdErTaKeR and pan-pan
> ###version 1.0
> 
> ###Δεν βάζουμε firewall κανόνες προς το παρόν. Αν λειτουργεί το script σωστά τους προσθέτουμε εδώ αργότερα
> /usr/sbin/iptables -F
> 
> ###Αυτό το setup δεν κάνει nat
> ...

----------


## mojiro

α) το παραπανω το εκανες start-up script ?
αν ναι, την γλυτωσες

β) το boot_wait το εχεις ενεργοποιησει ?
αν το α) ειναι ναι και το β) οχι, το διαλησες..........

πρεπει να βρεις τροπο να το επαναφερεις και
δεν ξερω πως..... να ευχεσαι το boot_wait
να ειναι on.....

----------


## sotiris

το boot wait θελει ξανα ενεργοποιηση οταν βαζεις το Openwrt ή μενει εαν το εχεις βαλει πριν?
(....γιατι στο wrt του aktizol ειχε γινει enable το boot wait οταν αλλαξε το εργοστασιακο firm σε καποιο αλλο.)

----------


## aktizol

To* boot_wait* φυσικά και ήταν *on* αφού αυτό ήταν το πρώτο βήμα πριν ξεκινήσω με το OpenWRT.

Στην αρχή δεν ανταποκρινόταν το TFTP αλλά ευτηχώς βρήκα άλλη λύση.

Του έκανα RESTART από το ρεύμα και μέσα στα πρώτα 5' δευτερόλεπτα κράτησα πατημένο το RESET BUTTON για 5'.

Και ευτυχώς επανήλθε!

Τώρα περιμένω από κάποιον να μου διορθώσει το scriptaki και να μου δώσει κάποιες οδηγίες.

Ο enaon είπε ότι σύντομα θα φτιάξει ένα HowTO οπότε και περιμένω.

----------


## nodas

το προβλημα με το alchemy για τους servers λυνεται με το DMZ και το port 
forwarding 
DMZ
δηλωνεις το pc που τρεχει τις υπηρεσίες - servers ip ολα τα ports δηλωνονται αυτόματα
και στο
port range forwarding 
τα pc kai τις υπηρεσιες που τρέχουν ip και ports 
δεν μπορουμε να δηλωσουμε 2 servers να τρεχουν στην ιδια port
αν π.χ αν θέλουμε 2 FTP 
το pc 1 θα τρεχει στην port 21 που ειναι και η default
και το αλλο pc π.χ στην port 800 αρκει να μην χρησημοποιειται αυτη η Port απο αλλη υπηρεσία

----------


## aktizol

Το πρόβλημα με το Direct Connect που ανέφερες πώς λύνεται;

----------


## tripkaos

http://www.drinet.awmn/openwrt/
ακολουθας τιν διαδικασια μεχρι το 4.ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΕ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ
αλλα εσυ θες μονο τα πακετα 

ipkg install wl
ipkg install dropbear
ipkg install admcfg

μετα(αναλογα με τις ip που σου εδωσαν και το subnet)

vi /etc/init.d/S41-network δημιουργούμε το αρχείο στον editor.
a μπαίνουμε στο insert mode

#Τα PC σου συνέδεσε τα στις πόρτες 1-4 , με διευθύνσεις 
#1. 10.xxx.xxx.xxx mask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx gw 10.xxx.xxx.xxx 
#2. 10.xxx.xxx.xxx mask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx gw 10.xxx.xxx.xxx
#3. 10.xxx.xxx.xxx mask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx gw 10.xxx.xxx.xxx
#4. 10.xxx.xxx.xxx mask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx gw 10.xxx.xxx.xxx

#Βάλε αυτό για S41-network, με τα σωστά gw και ip για το modem σου. 

#Θα έχεις 3 interfaces. Ένα για την dsl, ενα για awmn( wireless), και ενα με 4πλο swith για τοπικό δίκτυο. Για να δείς awmn, πρέπει ο xxxx να βάλει στο linux του το 
route add -net 10.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx gw 10.xxx.xxx.xxx 

#!/bin/sh 

ifconfig br0 down #disables default bridge br0 

brctl delbr br0 #deletes default bridge br0 
# 
insmod adm.o #loads admcfg module 
# 
admcfg port0 PVID:1 vlan1 #sets port0 (internet) #for several reasons it is better to leave that as vlan1. 
admcfg port1 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port1 as vlan0 
admcfg port2 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port2 as vlan0 
admcfg port3 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port3 as vlan0 
admcfg port4 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port4 as vlan0 
# 
vconfig add eth0 0 #creates vlans 
vconfig add eth0 1 
#vconfig add eth0 2 
#vconfig add eth0 3 
#vconfig add eth0 4 
# 
#assign ip addresses 
ifconfig vlan1 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up #port labeled internet αναλογα με το modem σου
ifconfig vlan0 10.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx broadcast 10.xxx.xxx.xxx up #port labeled port1,2,3,4 
# eth1 η eth2 αναλογα το wrt που εχεις(για να το δεις wl txant 666)πρεπει να σου βγαλει μετα eth1 η eth2 αυτη ειναι η wifi
ifconfig ethx 10.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx broadcast 10.xxx.xxx.xxx up #wireless port 
# 
#route delete -net default #deletes default gateway route that might have been entered by nvram through S40network 
#route add -net default gw x.x.x.x # x.x.x.x is your adsl modem ip. adds default route 
#route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw x.x.x.x #x.x.x.x is dti's router. adds routes for awmn. dti must add static route. 
#usr/sbin/snmpd #loads netsnmp-server 
#sets wifi config 
wl ap 0 
wl txpwr xx #αναλογα με τι κεραια εισαι και το ποσο μακρυα ειναι αλλα δεν πιστευω να χρειαστει πανω απο 10 max 84 οχι 255 θα το καψεις
wl txant x #κεραια 1 η 0
wl antdiv x #κεραια 1 η 0 οτι βαλεις στο ενα θα βαλεις και στο αλλο
wl channel x #το καναλι που ειναι το ap
wl ssid xxxx #ssid του ΑΡ
wl join xxxx #εδω κανεις συμετοχη στο καναλι του ΑΡ 

esc :X enter

μετα το τελος chmod +x /etc/init.d/S41-network

αυτο ηταν

----------


## nodas

ρωτα την svea  :: 

μην κανεις τίποτα το βρήκα

βαζεις την ip του pc που τρέχει το dc++ 192.168.1.102 στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση port βαζεις την 612 

και μετα πας στο dc++ και βαζεις την ip που εχει το linksys 10.19.141.90 στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και την port 612 

και ολα δουλευουν ρολόι
wolf-alchemy-pre53w30 
ΥΠΕΡ ΠΟΛΛΑ
*ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑ*   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nodas

το openwrt να δουμε πότε θα μαθουμε  ::   ::   ::  
αλλα αφου λύθηκαν όλα αυτα wrt μόνο για bb links router  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aktizol

Λοιπόν άρχισα να μαθαίνω διάφορα με το OpenWRT.
Ακολούθησα διάφορα βήματα από πολλά tutorials και μέχρι στιμής πάνε όλα περίφημα.

Tripkaos θέλω να μου κάνεις μια αντιστοίχιση στο config του S41network



> #!/bin/sh 
> 
> ifconfig br0 down #disables default bridge br0 
> 
> brctl delbr br0 #deletes default bridge br0 
> # 
> insmod adm.o #loads admcfg module 
> # 
> admcfg port0 PVID:1 vlan1 #sets port0 (internet) #for several reasons it is better to leave that as vlan1. 
> ...


τα στοιχεία μου στο awmn έχουν ως εξής

ssid : awmn_1270_Sotiris
ip to card : 10.45.165.41
ip to linksys : 10.45.165.42
gateway : 10.45.165.2
dns server : 10.45.165.150
antenna : right
txpower : 8db

----------


## tripkaos

δεν σου εδωσε καποιο 8αρι subnet?

το dns τον βαζεις εδω...

rm /etc/resolv.conf
vi /etc/resolv.conf

a για να πάμε στο insert mode. Γράφουμε στην πρώτη γραμμή

nameserver 10.45.165.150

Πατάμε Esc για να γυρίσουμε στο read mode

:χ για να σώσουμε τις αλλαγές και να βγούμε από το editor

για τα αλλα πρεπει να μου πεις αν θα παρεις κανα sub να στο φτιαξω...

----------


## aktizol

Tον nameserver τον έχω ρυθμίσει, δεν είχα πρόβλημα. (μια γραμμή είναι άλλωστε και υπάρχει και στο Wiki)

Για το subnet που με ρωτάς, αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι μου έχει δώσει 2 ip's.

----------


## tripkaos

βρηκα ενα firmware γιατο wrt54g/gs ειναι openwrt με ενα μικρο http server ειναι φοβερο...θα το κανω post αυριο...τωρα φευγω...

----------


## aktizol

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε για το Setup του OpenWRT σε Client Mode:

=> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9066

----------


## tripkaos

> ειναι για ΑWMN 
> εδω ειναι οι δικες μου ρυθμισεις
> (αν το βλεπει καποιος νεοπας  μην κανεις copy-paste της δικες μου ρυθμισεις)


nodas ασχετο αλλα ετσι παιζεις σε ΝΑΤ mode νομιζω?η πως αλλιως το λενε δηλαδη απο dc αν θες να κατεβασεις κατι απο καποιον αλλο που ειναι σε passive mode δεν θα μπορεις...μονο εκει ειναι το προβλημα...

----------


## nodas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nodas
> 
> ειναι για ΑWMN 
> εδω ειναι οι δικες μου ρυθμισεις
> (αν το βλεπει καποιος νεοπας  μην κανεις copy-paste της δικες μου ρυθμισεις) 
> 
> 
> nodas ασχετο αλλα ετσι παιζεις σε ΝΑΤ mode νομιζω?η πως αλλιως το λενε δηλαδη απο dc αν θες να κατεβασεις κατι απο καποιον αλλο που ειναι σε passive mode δεν θα μπορεις...μονο εκει ειναι το προβλημα...


δεν μου εχει παρουσιαστει τετοιο προβλημα με τις ρυθμίσεις
στο port range forwarding μπαινω σε active mode στο dc
(υπαρχουν σε παρακατω post απο αυτο που έγραψες)
αν δεν τις ειχα αυτες θα εμπαινα σε passive mode.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

> ρωτα την svea 
> 
> μην κανεις τίποτα το βρήκα
> 
> βαζεις την ip του pc που τρέχει το dc++ 192.168.1.102 στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση port βαζεις την 612 
> 
> και μετα πας στο dc++ και βαζεις την ip που εχει το linksys 10.19.141.90 στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και την port 612 
> 
> και ολα δουλευουν ρολόι
> ...


γιαυτο λες???πω δεν το ειχα σκευτει!!!!

----------


## tripkaos

nodas πετυχε!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
εισαι αρχοντας!!!
τι να πω...
ελα στο chat να τα πουμε!!!!!!!!!!
ευχαριστω ρε φιλε!!!!!!!!

φτιαξε τυτοριαλ και με pics...

----------


## nodas

```
Alchemy-pre5.4a is a unified firmware for both G and GS models. This firmware
can only be upgraded using the web interface. IF YOU HAVE A FIRMWARE UPGRADE
FAILURE WITH ALCHEMY - you must use an older firmware version whose size is
under 3,145,000 bytes and reflash using tftp. Reflashing with tftp will not
work with firmware versions larger than 3,145,000 bytes in size.

All of these new features should be considered experimental. 
Always reset your router to defaults after upgrading

Alchemy-pre5.4a additions from Alchemy-pre5.4

Fixed critical bug with bridging code

Alchemy-pre5.4 additions from Alchemy-pre5.3

Dropbear V0.44test4 including ssh client
Bugfixes for site survey in Status->Wireless
Bugfixes Backup & Restore
Bugfixes to saving parameters via SSL
Bugfixes to UPnP, PPTP, and L2TP
Bugfixes to DHCP
Added OSPF route balancing and web interface when expert_mode=1
Added alternate DNS servers
- used by dnsmasq if DHCP is not active. 
- need to set altdns1, altdns2, altdns3 nvram parameter
Many many small bugfixes and tweaks

Alchemy-pre5.3 additions from Alchemy-pre5.2.3

Dropbear V0.44test3 including ssh client
Busybox V1.0-RC3
Linksys source code and drivers V2.04.4
Bugfixes for site survey in Status->Wireless
Bugfixes Backup & Restore
Chillispot 0.96
Fixed WPA for WDS
Added ipp2p filter for P2P blocking and QoS
Fixed Access Restrictions bug
Many many small bugfixes and tweaks
```

http://www.sveasoft.com στο forum περισσοτερες πληροφοριες
τιποτα το σπουδαιο

----------


## aktizol

> Fixed critical bug with bridging code


Πιστεύω να ξέρεις ποιός τους τα έπρηξε γι'αυτό  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

αποτι λεει στην αρχη το αγγλικο,αναβαθμιση κανουμε μοναχα απο web interface??!!!

----------


## aktizol

Έτσι λέει, αλλά τι σε πειράζει?

Βάλε μια προηγούμενη έκδοση, και μέσα από το web interface της κάνε το upgrade σου.

----------


## nodas

> αποτι λεει στην αρχη το αγγλικο,αναβαθμιση κανουμε μοναχα απο web interface??!!!


το tftp δεν μπορει να βαλει firmware μεγαλυτερο των 3,145,000bytes  ::  
οποτε αναγκαστικα μεσω web interface !!!

----------


## nodas

> Fixed critical bug with bridging code
> 
> 
> Πιστεύω να ξέρεις ποιός τους τα έπρηξε γι'αυτό


Δεν πιστευω οτι φταιει το πρηξιμο σου γιατι δεν διορθωσαν ακριβως αυτο που εσυ παραπονιουσουν διαβασα τα post σου στο forum της sveasoft. Μονο η τελευταια απαντηση που σου εδωσαν αξιζε ολες οι αλλες ηταν για τον @@.  ::

----------


## nodas

να φανταστεις εγω τους ρωταω για bgp και ακου απαντησεις

how can i setup a BGP router to work in a wrt54g ver.2 with wolf-alchemy-pre53w30.bin

ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ

BGP may be an add-on package available with Talisman, we'll see.

ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ

BGP on WRT54G? Are you kidding me?
Do you now ANYTHING about BGP?

ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ

i dont know bgp but i know that other opensource firmaware have and it works!!!
if you want the pakage the firmware and the configuration(how-to) i will sent it to you,

ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑ

BGP is routing protocol used in internet to exchange routes beetwen BIG ISPs. It need really strong machine and a bit ( Laughing ) more RAM then WRT54G (even GS) has. In my private opinion it has no sense to implement it into WRT54G.

τωρα αν εχει δικιο αυτος δεν ξερω....

----------


## Achille

Δώστου κανά link για το AWMN και μπορεί να καταλάβει.

----------


## aktizol

Super Post! έτσι?

το πρήξιμο το ίδιο. εσύ έβγαλες νόημα απο αυτά που λέγανε?
τελικά την βρήκες την λύση για το πρόβλημα αυτό?
αν ναί, post-αρέ την και εκεί να την δούνε μπας και έχουνε να προτείνουν και τίποτα άλλο.

εγώ ακόμη δεν έχω βάλει alchemy να δώ τι γίνεται. προς το παρόν παίζω μια χαρούλα με OpenWRT.

θα βάλω κατευθείαν το Talisman μόλις βγεί.

γενικά όμως το firmware της sveasoft αναβαθμίζεται πιο γρήγορα από το OpenWRT, οπότε μάλλον εκεί θα γυρίσω και εγώ.

άσε που άμα το ψάξουν τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν το OpenWRT για ΑΡ και ΒΒ, θα βρούνε αντίστοιχη λύση και για το firmware της sveasoft.

----------


## nodas

http://www.sveasoft.com/ μπλα μπλα  ::   ::  
δεν το κοιταξα aktizol οποτε και αλλαξε




> noda η διεύθυνση που έδωσες είναι μόνο για εγγεγραμένα μέλη.
> αν την δούνε θα σε διαγράψουν. μην την κάνεις απευθείας λινκ.

----------


## nodas

εφυγε 2πλο το post  ::

----------


## aktizol

noda η διεύθυνση που έδωσες είναι μόνο για εγγεγραμένα μέλη.
αν την δούνε θα σε διαγράψουν. μην την κάνεις απευθείας λινκ.

----------


## nodas

> Super Post! έτσι?
> 
> το πρήξιμο το ίδιο. εσύ έβγαλες νόημα απο αυτά που λέγανε?
> τελικά την βρήκες την λύση για το πρόβλημα αυτό?
> αν ναί, post-αρέ την και εκεί να την δούνε μπας και έχουνε να προτείνουν και τίποτα άλλο.


εχτες που βρηκα το τοπικ σου η λυση η σωστη ηταν η τελευταια 
αυτη εχω γραψει και εγω εδω πιο πριν....  ::

----------


## Achille

> noda η διεύθυνση που έδωσες είναι μόνο για εγγεγραμένα μέλη.
> αν την δούνε θα σε διαγράψουν. μην την κάνεις απευθείας λινκ.


Έτσι, δώστε τους εσείς λεφτά για να σας κοροϊδεύουν στα μούτρα σας.

Και να βγάζουν 10 firmware τη βδομάδα, που δεν δουλεύει κανένα σωστά.

Το OpenWRT πάντως δουλεύει άψογα και σε όλους, και δεν χρειάζεται να το αλλάξεις σχεδόν ποτέ.

----------


## nodas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aktizol
> 
> noda η διεύθυνση που έδωσες είναι μόνο για εγγεγραμένα μέλη.
> αν την δούνε θα σε διαγράψουν. μην την κάνεις απευθείας λινκ.
> 
> 
> Έτσι, δώστε τους εσείς λεφτά για να σας κοροϊδεύουν στα μούτρα σας.
> 
> Και να βγάζουν 10 firmware τη βδομάδα, που δεν δουλεύει κανένα σωστά.
> ...


προσωπικα με εχει βοηθησει το firm τους για την δουλεια που το θελω ως τωρα

----------


## aktizol

εγώ πάντως 10$ για το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν τα δίνω χαλαρά και μόνο και μόνο με το support που έχουνε. (πολύ από εδώ μέσα τα δίνουν αυτά τα λεφτά στην αγαπημένη τους καπνοβιομηχανία σε 2 μέρες)

το προϊόν τους κατά την γνώμη μου είναι πολύ καλό και user friendly και πολύ συχνά αναβαθμίσημο.

η άνθρωποι απλά υποστηρίζουν το OSPF την στιγμή που εσείς υποστηρίζετε το BGP.

ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι αν αρχίσετε να λέτε τεχνικές ορολογίες για το πόσο καλό είναι το BGP, θα μπορούσαν να αρχίσουν να λένε και αυτοί το πόσο καλό είναι OSPF. και σίγουρα άσχετα από το ποιός έχει δίκιο, εσείς μιλάτε σε επίπεδο χρήστη/διαχειριστή, ενώ εκείνοι σε επίπεδο προγραμματιστ του ιδίου του firmware (οπότε σίγουρα ξέρουν περισσότερα).





> Έτσι, δώστε τους εσείς λεφτά για να σας κοροϊδεύουν στα μούτρα σας.
> Και να βγάζουν 10 firmware τη βδομάδα, που δεν δουλεύει κανένα σωστά.


όπως και να έχει μην λέτε πράγματα τα οποία δεν τα τεκμηριώνετε, δεν είναι σωστό.

επηρέαζετε και άλλα άτομα εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Achille

> η άνθρωποι απλά υποστηρίζουν το OSPF την στιγμή που εσείς υποστηρίζετε το BGP.


Το τι κάνουμε εμείς δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το τι κάνει η svea. Αυτοί πουλάνε ένα προϊόν, και πρέπει να υποστηρίζει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες δυνατότητες. Εμείς φτιάχνουμε ένα δίκτυο, και διαλέγουμε τις καλύτερες δυνατότητες των προϊόντων για την περίπτωσή μας.




> όπως και να έχει μην λέτε πράγματα τα οποία δεν τα τεκμηριώνετε, δεν είναι σωστό.
> 
> επηρέαζετε και άλλα άτομα εδώ μέσα.


Μακάρι να τους επηρεάσω όλους και να μην δώσει κανείς φράγκο στη svea  :: 

Το μόνο χρήσιμο πράγμα που μπορεί να έχει το svea για κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει και δεν θέλει να κάνει κάτι περίπλοκο, είναι το web interface του. Κατά τα λοιπά υπολείπεται οικτρά του OpenWRT σε λειτουργικότητα, και φυσικά σε σταθερότητα.

----------


## nodas

> Το μόνο χρήσιμο πράγμα που μπορεί να έχει το svea για κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει και δεν θέλει να κάνει κάτι περίπλοκο, είναι το web interface του. Κατά τα λοιπά υπολείπεται οικτρά του OpenWRT σε λειτουργικότητα, και φυσικά σε σταθερότητα.


συμφωνω

----------


## Achille

> και σίγουρα άσχετα από το ποιός έχει δίκιο, εσείς μιλάτε σε επίπεδο χρήστη/διαχειριστή, ενώ εκείνοι σε επίπεδο προγραμματιστ του ιδίου του firmware (οπότε σίγουρα ξέρουν περισσότερα).


Και επειδή αυτό δεν το είδα...

Να φέρετε τη svea να σας φτιάξει δίκτυο τότε  ::

----------


## nodas

http://www.drinet.awmn/openwrt/index.ph ... ent_how-to

wrt client how-to

http://www.drinet.awmn/openwrt/index.php?Welcome

πολυ ωραια δουλεια μπραβο

----------


## aktizol

> Κατά τα λοιπά υπολείπεται οικτρά του OpenWRT σε λειτουργικότητα, και φυσικά σε σταθερότητα.


Πάλι δεν τεκμηριώνεις αυτά που λες  ::  

- Θα συμφωνήσω μόνο εάν το τεκμηριώσεις.
- Εγώ λέω ότι το OpenWRT είναι ασταθές και έχει και χάλια iface που αργεί πάρα πολύ να φορτώσει.

Ποιός έχει δίκιο?

----------


## Achille

Εγώ φυσικά  ::

----------


## tripkaos

εγω απο την αλλη θα ελεγα οτι περνωντας το openwrt και τα plugins και με ενα interface ιδιο με το Linksys ποιος θα ηξερε αν ηταν openwrt η sveasoft firmware?

----------


## aktizol

Συμφωνώ απολύτος με τον tripkaos.

Απλά υπάρχει μια μανία να κατηγορούμε οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με windows και να θεοποιούμε οτιδήποτε φέρνει σε linux.

Εγώ πάντως έχασα 4 μέρες για να μάθω την βασική λειτουργία και εγκατάσταση του OpenWRT. Δηλαδή πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα από τα 10$ που κοστίζει το sveasoft firmware.

Υπάρχει δηλαδή μια αναλογία Time/Cost Efficiency ενός προϊόντος.

----------


## Achille

Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, και τα 2 τρέχουν Linux πάντως.

Οι παρομοιώσεις σου σκοτώνουν  ::

----------


## aktizol

edit by sotiris: ηταν εναντιον των κανονων του φορουμ περι συμπεριφορας.

----------


## Achille

Τι έγινε, σου τελειώσανε τα επιχειρήματα;  ::

----------


## aktizol

Όχι απλά γεμίζουμε μαλακίες το forum και πρέπει να πάω και σπίτι κάποια στιγμή.
Τα λέμε αργότερα, αρκετό junk το γεμίσαμε.

----------


## DVD_GR

παιδια ειμαι λιγο καιρο εδω και προσπαθω οπως και πολλοι αλλοι με λιγα ποστ να διαβασουν και καταβαλλοντας προσπαθεια να μπουν στη διαδικασια λειτουργιας του φορουμ..Απο οσο ξερω τα ατομα που εκαναν ολα αυτα τα ποστ ειναι τα κατεξοχην πιθανοτατα που εχουν αμεσες και πραγματικες γνωσεις..Σας ζητω ως νεος να βοηθησετε και εμας να πλησιασουμε σιγα σιγα να μπορουμε και να μπουμε στη συζητηση....

παραδειγμα!!
Εχω μολις αποκτησει το 54G και ειμαι στη διαδικασια να επιλεξω firmware..
Αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη...ξερω τι ειναι OSPF αλλα οχι BGP ουτε τι σχεση ή διαφορα εχουν....
Υποστηριζω και εγω το λινουξ,εχω καποια μετρια επιπεδα γνωσης αλλα
φοβαμαι να το φλασαρω απο εκει...
Επισης @nodas οταν λεμε για παραδειγμα οτι το λινουξ δεν μπορει να
φλασαρει πανω απο 3,1μεγα bios σημαινει οτι οτιδηποτε bios πανω απο
αυτο το μεγεθος θα πρεπει να το περναμε μεσω web interface?
Αυτα
παιδια και να στε καλα.ευχαριστω.

----------


## nodas

> Επισης @nodas οταν λεμε για παραδειγμα οτι το λινουξ δεν μπορει να
> φλασαρει πανω απο 3,1μεγα bios σημαινει οτι οτιδηποτε bios πανω απο
> αυτο το μεγεθος θα πρεπει να το περναμε μεσω web interface?


οχι το linux το προγραμματακι tftp. Aν εχεις ενα firmware update failure ή openwrt χρησιμοποιεις το tftp για να βαλεις ενα αλλο firmware το οποιο πρεπει να ειναι κατω απο 3.1Mb. αν θες να βαλεις εαν 3.6Μb σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις πρεπει πρωτα να βαλεις ενα μικροτερο των 3.1Mb και μετα το 3.6Μb μεσω του web interface update του μικροτερου των 3.1Mb firmaware  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

καταλαβα!ευχαριστω!
εβαλα το alchemy 53w30 επιτυχως....
το να εχω λειτουργια οχι μονο AP αλλα και routing
γινεται μεσω καποιας ρυθμισης ή σαν το open-wrt??

----------


## nodas

βγηκε το alchemy w34

οι διαφορες με το 33
* Basic Chillispot web interface
* Full IPv6 (layer 2-3) support via CLI (nvram: ipv6_enable)
* radvd for IPv6 address assignment via CLI (nvram: radvd_enable & radvd_conf)
* Web interface option for bridged or routed client mode *NEW* 

σημειωσεις:
*by default when you enable bridged client mode it will disable the DHCP server
*Windows file sharing may not work over the bridge  ::  μπορει και να δουλεψει
*the new bridged client mode option supports several wired clients
*iptables still has an effect on packets, though NAT is disabled, so some custom settings may effect client mode.

το τελευταιο δεν το καταλαβα ας μου το εξηγησει κάποιος  ::  



> *iptables still has an effect on packets, though NAT is disabled, so some custom settings may effect client mode.


διαφορες με το w33 με το w30 βγηκανε στα καπακια 

* WPA PSK AES with AP and Client Mode
* Chillispot with LAN-type WDS (see guide in previous post)
* SSH pubkey auth
* Forwarding SSH to a PC behind the router

το χω βαλει και δουλευει κανονικα σε bridged option

----------


## nodas

Λοιπον εδω ειναι ρυθμισεις για bridged mode 

*Aπαραιτητο* ειναι να εχουμε δωσει εμεις ιp στο pc γιατι το DHCP δεν θα ειναι enabled μετα την αλλαγη απο routed σε bridged

στο wireless -> basic settings

επιλεγουμε bridged

μετά παμε στο setup -> basic setup

Local IP Address: -> ip Που σας εχει δωσει το ap σας
Subnet Mask: -> subnet ap 
Gateway: -> gateway ap
Local DNS: -> DNS ap

DHCP enabled αλλα προσοχη θελει και αυτο τις ρυθμισεις του
για να μην παρουν ip τα pc που ειναι χρησημοποιουνται απο αλλους 

μετα το save δεν θα μπαινετε στο 192.168.1.1 αλλα στο Local IP Address που εχετε δωσει στο WRT σας (οι παλιοί ξερουν  ::  )

εδω ειναι 2 Photo με τις ρυθμισεις μου (don't copy paste)

----------


## aktizol

*nodas* ελπίζω να ξέρεις ποιός τους τα είχε πρήξει για το bridged mode. 

BTW μετά από μια περιπέτεια που είχα με το Alchemy που σε ένα upgrade,
για άγνωστο λόγο κόπηκε στα μισά και μου έβγαλε OFF το BOOT_WAIT
και παρατρίχα να χάσω την συσκευή, έβαλα το OpenWRT και δεν το ξαναλλάζω.
Ρώτα τον Sotiri για τις προσπάθειες επαναφοράς του με βραχυκύκλωμα των pins του Intel FLASH Chip.

Επίσης για όποιους αντιμετωπίσουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα με Linksys WRT54GS v2.0,
οι οδηγίες για τα PIN 15-16 δεν ισχύουν! τα pins πλέον είναι κάπου ανάμεσα στο 18-20.

ΠΟΤΕ να μην βραχυκυκλώσουν άλλα από αυτά!

περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ => http://www.openwrt.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2495#2495

----------


## nodas

> *nodas* ελπίζω να ξέρεις ποιός τους τα είχε πρήξει για το bridged mode.


no comment




> τα pins πλέον είναι κάπου ανάμεσα στο 18-20.


ελπιζω να εισαι σιγουρος 100% για να μην παρεις κανενα στο λαιμο σου

----------


## aktizol

- Επειδή έχω χάσει το 1 από τα 2 Linksys που είχα μιλάω με 100% βεβαιότητα για το Linksys WRT54GS with Intel FLASH Chip v2.0 !
- Και φυσικά για να μην πάθει κανείς αυτό που έπαθα!

Φιλιά.

π.σ. το ένα το έσωσα, το άλλο δυστηχώς πάνω στην απογοήτευση, βραχυκύκλωσα περισσότερα από όσα έπρεπε  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

αρα δεν μπορουμε να συμπερανουμε το ιδιο για τα g ειδικα μοντελα
που ειναι καπως διαφορετικα???

----------


## pakis_ch

Από gs σε client mode σε gs σε AP mode το speedbooster παίζει?
Γενικός έχεις κάνει κανείς benchmarking για transfer rates μεταξύ gs με το ένα να είναι σε client mode.
Εγώ έκανα με openwrt και πήρα ~1600KB σε Ftp transfer.
Το speedbooster δεν έκανε διάφορα και αν θυμάμαι καλά έριχνε το bandwidth στα 1300ΚΒ
Τα wrt54gs ήταν back to back eάν μπορούμε να το πούμε αυτό για wireless σύνδεση.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

> - Επειδή έχω χάσει το 1 από τα 2 Linksys που είχα μιλάω με 100% βεβαιότητα για το Linksys WRT54GS with Intel FLASH Chip v2.0 !
> - Και φυσικά για να μην πάθει κανείς αυτό που έπαθα!
> 
> Φιλιά.
> 
> π.σ. το ένα το έσωσα, το άλλο δυστηχώς πάνω στην απογοήτευση, βραχυκύκλωσα περισσότερα από όσα έπρεπε


αν το εχεις ακομα για στειλε ενα Pm στο g εχω βραχυκυκλωσει ολα τα ποδαρακια!!!!!και ακομα παιζει και ειναι και v1.1 αθανατο!!!!

οποτε αν το εχεις για να συναντηθουμε για μια επισκευη!!!

----------


## r3b

Υπάρχει κάπου το 5.3w34 για κατέβασμα;

----------


## fallen

```
http://s9.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=15F9FF26865CC61F46820C35E712CE0E
```

pantos ego sou protino gia tin periptosi tou switch na valeis to openwrt me to scriptaki tou undertaker k pan-pan  :: 

fallen

edit by sotiris: διορθωσε το κειμενο σου σε Ελληνικα,ειναι κανονας του φορουμ.

----------


## pakis_ch

> Υπάρχει κάπου το 5.3w34 για κατέβασμα;


Είναι 5.4aw34 για την ακρίβεια.
Η επικεφαλίδα είναι λίγο λάθος.

Και μια ερώτηση εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος.
Ποτέ αναμένατε να βγει το alchemy κανονικά (τελική έκδοση)?
Και στην τελική έκδοση ποιος θα νικήσει ο Wolf ή ο James?

----------


## rosered

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.

Τελικως πια εκδοση θεωρειτε πιο καλη για το wrt54gs εκτος απο το openwrt βεβαια και οσον αφορα τους client αλλα και οσον αφορα τα AP?

Βλεπω οτι οι γνωμες ποικιλουν για αυτο ρωταω τι τελικως υπερισχυει.

Φιλικα

Γιωργος

----------


## nodas

το manual για alchemy

----------


## nodas

alchemy w38



```
the following are feature differences between this release and the mainline version it is based on:
* Basic Chillispot web interface
* Full IPv6 (layer 2-3) support via CLI (nvram: ipv6_enable)
* radvd for IPv6 address assignment via CLI (nvram: radvd_enable & radvd_conf)
* Web interface option for bridged or routed client mode
* Options on the Admin->Log page for enabling/disabling iptables logging targets *NEW*

Broadcasts are still not bridged by bridged client mode, will work on this for the next release.
```

----------


## DVD_GR

φιλε nodas δωσε μας και ενα λινκ αν δε σου κανει κοπος.

----------


## DVD_GR

τελικα εδω μεσα ηταν,
να ναι καλα ο r3b

http://wrt54g.thermoman.de/

----------


## smyrosnik

Τελικά το νέο fw είναι καλύτερο να τολμήσουμε την αντικατάσταση ? Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχω το 5.2.3. w14. To νέο fw έχει τους καινούργιους radio drivers που έβγαλε η linksys?

----------


## nodas

δες τι διαφορες εχουν οι εκδοσεις απο αυτην που εχεις και διαλεξε για νεους Radio drivers δεν αναφεροταν τπτ

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά, το linksys ήταν μια πολλά υποσχόμενη συσκευή, αλλά θα γίνει πονεμένη ιστορία. Στην αναζήτηση του καλύτερου firmware, να θυμάστε ότι η κλίμακα όσο αφορά την απόδοση του ραδίου, ξεκινά από το χάλια και φτάνει στο μέτριο. Τα πράγματα σιγά-σιγά θα αλλάζουν για τους awmn χρήστες των wrt, προς το χειρότερο  :: . Καταλαβαίνω την λαχτάρα σας να πιστέψετε οτι το εργοστάσιο έκανε κάποιο λάθος, και το δικό σας ειδικά wrt θα διαπρέψει, αλλά δεν θα συμβεί. Όταν μαζευτούν 5-6 τέτοια μηχανάκια σε μικρή ακτίνα, θα κλαίτε όλοι παρέα. Δεν θα αντέξουν στον θόρυβο που προκαλούν τα αδελφάκια τους. 

Αν λοιπόν έχουμε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε openwrt και sveasoft, πρέπει να πάρουμε και αυτό υπόψη μας πιστεύω. Μου αρέσει το svea, είμαι γραμμένος στο forum του, είναι εύχρηστο και κάνει παπάδες. Και θα κάνει και άλλους στο μέλλον. Είναι όμως buggy, με αποτέλεσμα να μην σε αφήνει να το βάλεις και να ηρεμήσεις. Πρέπει να βάλεις και άλλο, και άλλο.. Το open από την άλλη είναι δύσκολο.. γιατί είναι ξερό linux. 

Ζυγίστε το παιδιά. Πολλοί έχετε φάει ώρες πάνω στο web interface, ελπίζοντας ότι μετά από αυτό το update, όλα θα είναι ρόδινα. Δεν θα γίνουν όμως, και στο τέλος θα το κατεβάσετε από τον ιστό, οι μισοί θα βάλετε άλλη συσκευή που θα είναι της μόδας τότε, μακάρι καλύτερη, και οι άλλοι μισοί θα πάρετε μια dsl να ηρεμήσετε. 

Στο τέλος της ημέρας λοιπόν τι θέλετε να έχετε κερδίσει; Με τον δρόμο του svea, θα έχετε γίνει experts στο να πατάτε clicks στον explorer. Είναι αυτό που λέμε ο εύκολος δρόμος. Από την οδό του open θα αποκτήσετε κάποια εξοικείωση στο linux, με την πιο φιλική μορφή που θα μπορούσατε να έχετε σχεδόν. Δεδομένου ότι κάποια στιγμή το linksys ή θα το πετάξετε, ή θα το κάνετε κάτι άλλο πέρα από wireless συσκευή, σας προτείνω τον δύσκολο δρόμο. Σαν wifi δεν έχει μέλλον, σαν pcακι είναι μία χαρά. 

Αφού ξοδεύετε τον χρόνο σας ούτος ή άλλος, κάντε το για κάτι που θα σας χρειαστεί και αύριο. Το web interface της sveasoft δεν θα το βλέπετε πολύ καιρό ακόμα, το Linux όμως is here to stay..

Αν μάθετε αυτό, θα μάθετε και το dreambox, το κινητό σας, το ψυγείο και την κουζίνα σας αύριο.. Αν μη τι άλλο, ο χώρος που βρίσκόμαστε τώρα, είναι μία τεράστια ευκαιρία να αποκτήσουμε γνώσεις δωρεάν, που άλλοι δεν ξέρουν καν να διδάξουν..

----------


## DVD_GR

ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα φιλε,
μηπως μπορεις να μας συστησεις κατι καλυτερο του
wrt με αναλογες δυνατοτητες και καλο δεικτη αποδοσης τιμης???

----------


## smyrosnik

Έβαλα το 5.4αw34 , έκανα reset , restore to factory defaults αλλά δεν μου εμφανίζει το bridge mode , τα max mw είναι 251 και όχι 84 και γενικά λοίπουν πολλές ρυθμίσεις.. 

Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνετε?

----------


## acoul

> Παιδιά, το linksys ήταν μια πολλά υποσχόμενη συσκευή, αλλά θα γίνει πονεμένη ιστορία. Στην αναζήτηση του καλύτερου firmware, να θυμάστε ότι η κλίμακα όσο αφορά την απόδοση του ραδίου, ξεκινά από το χάλια και φτάνει στο μέτριο. Τα πράγματα σιγά-σιγά θα αλλάζουν για τους awmn χρήστες των wrt, προς το χειρότερο . Καταλαβαίνω την λαχτάρα σας να πιστέψετε οτι το εργοστάσιο έκανε κάποιο λάθος, και το δικό σας ειδικά wrt θα διαπρέψει, αλλά δεν θα συμβεί. Όταν μαζευτούν 5-6 τέτοια μηχανάκια σε μικρή ακτίνα, θα κλαίτε όλοι παρέα. Δεν θα αντέξουν στον θόρυβο που προκαλούν τα αδελφάκια τους.


Έχει δίκιο ο enaon !! δείτε αυτό:
http://www.broadbandreports.com/speak/p ... t;11576335
και αυτό:
http://www.paonia.com/~kenm/Pix/?dir=im ... 3,%202004a

Για τα λεφτά του είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά το ράδιό τους είναι σχετικά προβληματικό. Ακόμη και στα 20mw δεν είναι ότι πιο καθαρό...

Έτσι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα το software που ανεβάζει ισχύ πάνω από 80mw γιατί το σύστημα γίνεται ένας μικρός φούρνος μικροκυμάτων !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έβαλα το 5.4αw34 , έκανα reset , restore to factory defaults αλλά δεν μου εμφανίζει το bridge mode , τα max mw είναι 251 και όχι 84 και γενικά λοίπουν πολλές ρυθμίσεις.. 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνετε?


Μονο σε AP

----------


## tripkaos

οπως μου ειπε καpοιος ειναι ενας θαυμασιος router το wrt και κανει απιστευτα πραγματα...κατα τα αλλα για client ap ειναι καλητερο το wrt54g v1.0 που παιρνει μινι pcmcia πανω και με κατι κολπα που δεν ξερω ειναι οτι καλητερο πιστευω....αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις αλλα ασοψετε τα διαπλεκομενα...

κατα τα αλλα μην αγοραζετε αλλα wrt54g η gs....
γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα σας λενε να τα πεταξετε....

----------


## nodas

το openwrt κανει reset ???

----------


## r3b

Εφτιαξα ένα OpenWRT με Equal-Cost Multipath support.
Ζητούνται Beta-Testers και σχόλια.

http://r3b.bug.gr/index.php?p=16

----------


## smyrosnik

Καλησπέρα..

Έχεις κανείς δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία τα internet access restrictions .Παρότι τα ρυθμίζω , δεν μου έχει δουλέψει ποτέ.. ούτε σε satori ούτε σε alchemy.

Kαμμιά ιδέα κανείς?

----------


## DVD_GR

> Εφτιαξα ένα OpenWRT με Equal-Cost Multipath support.
> Ζητούνται Beta-Testers και σχόλια.
> 
> http://r3b.bug.gr/index.php?p=16


πολυ καλος αλλα δυσκολα θα παω σε open-wrt ,
εκτος αν επιλυσω τα χιλιαδες προβληματα με σατορι και alchemy!!!

----------


## smyrosnik

> Καλησπέρα..
> 
> Έχεις κανείς δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία τα internet access restrictions .Παρότι τα ρυθμίζω , δεν μου έχει δουλέψει ποτέ.. ούτε σε satori ούτε σε alchemy.
> 
> Kαμμιά ιδέα κανείς?


Ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να λειτουργήσω τα access restrictions από το web interface αλλά μέσω telnet έγραψα:

iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -s <IP_ADDRES> -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP και δούλεψε .. Δεν βρήκα ακόμα όμως πως το ακυρώνω μέσω telnet και έτσι κάνω reboot το Linksys. Επίσης διάβaσα σε ξένα forum ότι αν θέλω να εφαρμόσω φίλτρα να μην τα περάσω μέσα στο PREROUTING και ότι κανονικά έπρεπε να γράψω : iptables -I INPUT -s <IP_ADDRES> --dport 80 -j DROP αλλά δεν λειτουργούσε με τίποτα. Αυτό που ψάχνω είναι πακέτα load balance για το ALCHEMY 5.4a. και πως μπορώ να σώσω τις ρυθμίσεις για το iptable μόνιμα στο rc_firewall.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## ngia

> Έχει δίκιο ο enaon !! δείτε αυτό:
> http://www.broadbandreports.com/speak/p ... t;11576335
> και αυτό:
> http://www.paonia.com/~kenm/Pix/?dir=im ... 3,%202004a
> Για τα λεφτά του είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά το ράδιό τους είναι σχετικά προβληματικό. Ακόμη και στα 20mw δεν είναι ότι πιο καθαρό...
> Έτσι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα το software που ανεβάζει ισχύ πάνω από 80mw γιατί το σύστημα γίνεται ένας μικρός φούρνος μικροκυμάτων !!


Πειραματικά έδειξαν την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά με ισχύ κάτω από 5mW, μάλλον από κει και κάτω η γραμμικότητα τους γίνεται λιγότερο χειρότερη.

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από r3b
> 
> Εφτιαξα ένα OpenWRT με Equal-Cost Multipath support.
> Ζητούνται Beta-Testers και σχόλια.
> 
> http://r3b.bug.gr/index.php?p=16
> 
> 
> πολυ καλος αλλα δυσκολα θα παω σε open-wrt ,
> εκτος αν επιλυσω τα χιλιαδες προβληματα με σατορι και alchemy!!!


τι παιδευεσε με alchemy βαλε openwrt να δεις την υγεια σου....

επισης δεν υπαρχει λογος να παιζουμε πανω απο 5 (εως 2 ::  mw που ειναι το στανταρ...
νομιζω οτι σε οτι τιμη και αν το βαλεις μαλλον για την εξοδο παιζει ρολο παρα για την εισοδο...

----------


## DVD_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smyrosnik
> 
> Καλησπέρα..
> 
> Έχεις κανείς δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία τα internet access restrictions .Παρότι τα ρυθμίζω , δεν μου έχει δουλέψει ποτέ.. ούτε σε satori ούτε σε alchemy.
> 
> Kαμμιά ιδέα κανείς?
> 
> 
> ...


αυτα σου δουλεψαν στο alchemy???
@tripcaos το σκεφτομαι να το γυρισω σε open-wrt μολις βρω το χρονο...

----------


## smyrosnik

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smyrosnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smyrosnik
> 
> ...


Ναι δούλεψαν με το 5.4a by individual

----------


## tripkaos

> @tripcaos το σκεφτομαι να το γυρισω σε open-wrt μολις βρω το χρονο...


αντε ελα και συ στο club  ::

----------


## VGM

Καλησπέρα,
κατάφερα να κάνω link με alchemy-pre54aw38 στην μία ως ΑΡ και σε άλλες 2 ως client σε bridge mode. Όμως εξακολουθώ να έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασα και με satori turbo ως client. το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: κάνω ping κανονικά απο τα client στο ΑΡ και απο το ΑΡ προς τα client
όμως δέν μπορώ να κάνω ping απο το ένα client στο άλλο.
Δηλαδή απο το ένα client κάνει σωστά ping στο ΑΡ και στο pc που βρίσκεται το ΑΡ. Δέν μπορεί όμως να κάνει ping σε καμία άλλη συσκευή client που είναι συνδεδεμένη στο ΑΡ. (σε κανένα άλλο client που είναι πάνω στο AP) Έχω δοκιμάσει και μέσα απο τις συσκευές με Telnet. Κάνω κάτι λάθος? Bridge δεν πρέπει να είναι τπ mode στα client ? Τα ip και όλες οι ρυθμίσεις φαίνονται να είναι σωστά και απενεργοποιημένα τα firwall. Δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει  ::  Δέν μπορεί να είμαι τόσο άτυχος!!! μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος παρακαλώ πολύ ???

----------


## DVD_GR

δοκιμασε με ενα πορτ σκαννερ να δεις αν βλεπει και τους δυο client.

----------


## aris1

λοιπόν παιδιά , 
τελικά νομίζω ότι από όλη αυτή την ιστορία με το openwrt ,linkys etc. το πιο σωστό είναι αυτό που είπε κάπoιος παραπάνω , νομίζω ο enaon.Έχουμε μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρεία να μάθουμε linux και μάλιστα σκληρό Linux. Βλέπεις την δομή του , πως "κτίζεις" σιγά -σιγά πακέτα πάνω στον βασικό κορμό κλπ,κλπ. 
Προσωπικά , αφού πειραματιστώ δεόντως με το μηχανάκι , το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως σαν radio είναι μετριότατο, θα στήσω μετά και ένα μηχανάκι με debian και ....τέρμα. 
Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα , έχει απόδοση χειρότερη και από ένα D- 900+ rev.C1.

----------


## tse0123

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατάλληλο το thread, δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο.
Προέκυψε πρόβλημα όταν προσπάθησα να βάλω το alchemy στο wrt54g που έχω.
Έκανα επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις και τώρα δεν ανοίγει από web (connection refused) ούτε telnet, παρά μόνο το pingarω στην 192.168.2.1
Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε, είναι κρίμα να το πετάξω...  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατάλληλο το thread, δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο.
> Προέκυψε πρόβλημα όταν προσπάθησα να βάλω το alchemy στο wrt54g που έχω.
> Έκανα επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις και τώρα δεν ανοίγει από web (connection refused) ούτε telnet, παρά μόνο το pingarω στην 192.168.2.1
> Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε, είναι κρίμα να το πετάξω...


τι να πεταξεις?
ποτε!!!
που μενεις στειλε πμ να κανονισουμε να στο φτιαξω...

----------


## VGM

> δοκιμασε με ενα πορτ σκαννερ να δεις αν βλεπει και τους δυο client.


Όχι... δεν βλέπω τους client. Με κανέναν τρόπο. Κανονικά έπρεπε να δουλέψει? μήπως χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση που δεν κάνω σωστά ???

----------


## DVD_GR

κατεβασε to angry ip scanner και δες αν ειναι alive οι host των client , απενεργοποιησε firewall που θα μπλοκαρει επικοινωνιες και πες μας ξανα.

----------


## VGM

> κατεβασε to angry ip scanner και δες αν ειναι alive οι host των client , απενεργοποιησε firewall που θα μπλοκαρει επικοινωνιες και πες μας ξανα.


Δοκίμασα με το angry ip scanner όπως μου είπες, και βλέπει μόνο τις εξής IP: του pc μου, του clinet το οποίο είναι πάνω στο pc μου με καλώδιο, και το ΑΡ (το οποίο ,δέν είναι σε κανένα pc προς το παρόν) το άλλο client το οποίο είναι και αυτό χωρίς pc (αλλά είναι συνδεδεμένο ασυρματα στο ΑΡ), δέν το βλέπει.  ::  Τα firwall απο παντού, απενεργοποιημένα! καμιά άλλη ιδέα ???????

----------


## VGM

> οπως μου ειπε καpοιος ειναι ενας θαυμασιος router το wrt και κανει απιστευτα πραγματα...κατα τα αλλα για client ap ειναι καλητερο το wrt54g v1.0 που παιρνει μινι pcmcia πανω και με κατι κολπα που δεν ξερω ειναι οτι καλητερο πιστευω....αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις αλλα ασοψετε τα διαπλεκομενα...
> 
> κατα τα αλλα μην αγοραζετε αλλα wrt54g η gs....
> γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα σας λενε να τα πεταξετε....


Δηλαδή τι συσκευές να αγοράζουμε για ΑΡ και τί για client ? ποιές προτείνεις εσυ? και στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να είσαι και ΑΡ και client ποιά συσκευή πρωτείνεις ? γιατί η linksys το υποστηρίζει αυτό.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> οπως μου ειπε καpοιος ειναι ενας θαυμασιος router το wrt και κανει απιστευτα πραγματα...κατα τα αλλα για client ap ειναι καλητερο το wrt54g v1.0 που παιρνει μινι pcmcia πανω και με κατι κολπα που δεν ξερω ειναι οτι καλητερο πιστευω....αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις αλλα ασοψετε τα διαπλεκομενα...
> 
> κατα τα αλλα μην αγοραζετε αλλα wrt54g η gs....
> γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα σας λενε να τα πεταξετε....
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή τι συσκευές να αγοράζουμε για ΑΡ και τί για client ? ποιές προτείνεις εσυ? και στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να είσαι και ΑΡ και client ποιά συσκευή πρωτείνεις ? γιατί η linksys το υποστηρίζει αυτό.


μαλλον ξαναγυρναμε στις παλιες εποχες με τα *dlink-900 rev C*
ειτε στην νεα εποχη με το asus wl-500g στο οποιο του αλλαζουμε wifi καρτα

δυστηχως αγοραστηκαν πανω απο 50 wrt54gs και καμια 20 wrt54g τωρα
τι εγιναν ολα τουτα δε εχω ιδεα. ειναι ap για μικρες αποστασεις.

----------


## VGM

> μαλλον ξαναγυρναμε στις παλιες εποχες με τα *dlink-900 rev C*
> ειτε στην νεα εποχη με το asus wl-500g στο οποιο του αλλαζουμε wifi καρτα
> 
> δυστηχως αγοραστηκαν πανω απο 50 wrt54gs και καμια 20 wrt54g τωρα
> τι εγιναν ολα τουτα δε εχω ιδεα. ειναι ap για μικρες αποστασεις.


Έχω μια dlink-900 και μου έχει κάνει την ζωή μου εύκολη. Αντίθετα τα gs μου έχουν φάει όλο μου τον χρόνο σε άχρηστες βλακίες. Και στο τέλος δουλειά δεν γίνεται. Στο τσακ είμαι να τα πετάξω απο το παράθυρο, αφού πρώτα τα διαλύσω  ::  Κάποιος που έιχε ασχοληθεί πολύ με αυτές που ήταν και στο patraswireless μου είχε πεί ότι ήταν φοβερές με πολλές δυνατότητες και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τί άλλο. Δηλαδή καταλήγουμε στο ότι οι συσκευές αυτές είναι μάπα ? και ότι οι D-link είναι καλύτερες ?

Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα έχω αναφέρει ένα πρόβλημα που έχω... εαν μπορεί κάποιος ας βοηθήσει παρακαλώ πολύ... για να μην πάνε χαμένες αυτές οι συσκευές (2), και μετά δεν πρόκειτε να αγοράσω ξανά GS. (Μέχρι να αποδειχθεί το αντίθετο)

----------


## DVD_GR

φιλε VGM καταρχην βαλε τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα....εισαι τοσο λιγο καιρο μεσα και θες να κανεις τοσα πολλα,σιγουρα η συσκευη ειναι παραξενη αλλα η υπομονη θα σε σωσει,σε ενημερωνω οτι εχω ριξει το διαβασμα της αρκουδας σε 2μιση μηνες και ειμαι χιλιαδες μιλια πισω απο τους αλλους σε ολα περι wrt,τα βαζω σε μια σειρα και κανω δοκιμες...ακομα δεν εχω περασει σε open πχ.αν εσυ θες να δουλεψει σωνει και καλα βαλε open,ειναι δεκαδες ατομα που εχουν βαλει και δουλευουν κανονικοτατα.Ειναι η λυση σου.Οδηγιες θα βρεις πολλες και βοηθεια θα βρεις απο τα παιδια που το εχουν βαλει ενω ηδη υπαρχουν και πολλα πραγματα που εχουν ποσταρει και μπορεις να διαβασεις.

μια τελευταια λυση για το alchemy ειναι να δοκιμασεις να διαβασεις το ποστ
ενος παιδιου που στη γενικη συζητηση που συνδεθηκε κανονικα,και κανε οτι και αυτος και αν φας παλι πικρα ξηλωσε και πηγαινε σε open.

σε σχεση με το dlink ειναι φοβερα πιο δυσχρηστο αλλα και φοβερα τρομερες δυνατοτητες.

----------


## DVD_GR

> Στο τσακ είμαι να τα πετάξω απο το παράθυρο, αφού πρώτα τα διαλύσω


πετα το εξω απο το σπιτι μου αν ειναι να το πεταξεις!!
αντε υπομονη.!

----------


## VGM

> μια τελευταια λυση για το alchemy ειναι να δοκιμασεις να διαβασεις το ποστ ενος παιδιου που στη γενικη συζητηση που συνδεθηκε κανονικα,και κανε οτι και αυτος και αν φας παλι πικρα ξηλωσε και πηγαινε σε open.


Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λές, δέν έχεις άδικο, απλά μου συμβαίνουν παράλογα πράγματα και προσπαθώ να βρώ μια λύση. Δέν θέλω πολλά πράγματα. Να παίξω σαν client θέλω μόνο.
Πού βρίσκεται αυτο το ποστ που μου λες? μηπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις link?  ::  Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντος.

----------


## antoniosk

Και εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το GS με το Alchemy-6.0-RC1.w42 και δεν έχω πρόβλημα παρά μόνο ότι το web (μόνο το web) κολλάει πότε πότε όταν κάνω survey.

Προσπ'αθησε όταν κατεβάζεις το firmware να κάνεις (πρίν και μετά) restore settings to factory.

----------


## alg0

Πριν πεταχτουν τα μηχανακια αξιζει τον κοπο η επισκεψη σας στην ακολουθη σελιδα:


http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net:81/redhat ... vival.html

----------


## VGM

> Και εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το GS με το Alchemy-6.0-RC1.w42 και δεν έχω πρόβλημα παρά μόνο ότι το web (μόνο το web) κολλάει πότε πότε όταν κάνω survey.
> 
> Προσπ'αθησε όταν κατεβάζεις το firmware να κάνεις (πρίν και μετά) restore settings to factory.


Τί ενοείς δεν έχεις πρόβλημα? θέλεις να πεις ότι είσαι client με το linksys και λειτουργεί κανονικά ?

----------


## VGM

> μια τελευταια λυση για το alchemy ειναι να δοκιμασεις να διαβασεις το ποστ ενος παιδιου που στη γενικη συζητηση που συνδεθηκε κανονικα,και κανε οτι και αυτος και αν φας παλι πικρα ξηλωσε και πηγαινε σε open.


Μετά απο αρκετές ώρες δοκιμών κατέληξα στο εξής. βάζοντας το satori turbo 5 στα clients, παιζουν σωστά. Δοκίμασα όλα τα firmwares που υπάρχουν, και μόνο με το satori παίζει σωστά. και είναι όλα μια χαρά. Επίσης έχει site survey απο consola. Τώρα εάν κάποιος παίζει σωστά ως CLIENT με άλλο firmware, ας μας πεί και εμάς την συνταγή. Πάντως είμαι πλέον 99.9% σίγουρος, ότι παίζει μόνο με satori. (και εκτός ενοείται απο το openwrt που απο ότι έχω ακούσει παίζει τα πάντα.)

Την γλυτώσανε την GS  ::  

Πάντως δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω, όλοι είστε οκ με τα άλλα firmwares ? (σαν client) παίζουν όλοι σωστά? ειλικρινά είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μάθω. ας στείλουν ένα μηνυματάκι όσοι λειτουργούν σωστά. Για να φτιάξω ένα tutorial για όσους αντιμετοπίζουν πρόβλημα όπως αυτο που είχα εγω.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DVD_GR

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... ht=wl+scan

----------


## VGM

Ναι αυτό το tutorial ακολούθησα και βρήκα άκρη. Ευχαριστώ πολύ DVD_GR
!!!

----------


## VGM

Παιδιά δουλεύει κανείς Linux ? απο τις παρακάτω εκδόσεις ποιά θεωρείται καλύτερη? και γιατί?

Red hat 9
suse 9.2
Debian Woody

----------


## m0bius

Slackware  :: 

Ανάβεις φωτιές, ανάβεις φωτιές...  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

debian  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

LFS

----------


## PrDtR

Windows XP

----------


## mojiro

DOS & WIN3.1 επειδη ετσι μου αρεσει  ::

----------


## zack

10111000101000101000101001010001010111011010  :: 
μαθε γλωσσα μηχανης  ::

----------


## VGM

Το βλέπω να καταλήγω σε Debian. Έπεσαν στα χέρια μου τα cd τις έκδοσης woody. θα το δοκιμάσω να δώ τι παίζει, αν και απο ότι έχω διαβάσει είναι λίγο περίεργη στην εγκατάσταση απο ότι η Redhat π.χ

Ευχαριστώ πάντως  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Έχει γράψει ένα tutorial ο Μick Flemm για την εγκατάσταση τoυ debian και είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό, ψάξε στα tutorial και θα το βρεις.

----------


## VGM

> Έχει γράψει ένα tutorial ο Μick Flemm για την εγκατάσταση τoυ debian και είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό, ψάξε στα tutorial και θα το βρεις.


ΟΚ ευχαριστώ !  ::

----------


## tripkaos

auto-accossiation

λοιπον τι θα κανετε(ολοι το ιδιο λαθος κανετε...)
οταν πας στο wireless και λεει ssid εκει πρεπει να βαλεις το awmn-χχχ αν δεν κανω λαθος...επειδη δεν εγραψες το καναλι κανε το εξης καντο σε ap mode και βαλε το καναλι που εκπεμπει ο awmn-χχχ μετα save settings και μετα ξαναγυρνατο σε client mode και πρεπει να παιζει κανονικα...

αν δεν εχει γραφτει αν εχει γραφει σορρυ...

----------


## mojiro

```
[email protected]:/# wl scanresults
SSID: "awmn3460"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -92 dBm   noise: -99 dBm  Channel: 3
BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:60:B6        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]


[email protected]:/# wl join awmn3460
[email protected]:/# wl status
SSID: "awmn3460"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -95 dBm   noise: -99 dBm  Channel: 3
BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:60:B6        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]
```

_no comment_

----------


## ShadowCaster

> ```
> [email protected]:/# wl scanresults
> SSID: "awmn3460"
> Mode: Managed   RSSI: -92 dBm   noise: -99 dBm  Channel: 3
> BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:60:B6        Capability: ESS
> Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]
> 
> 
> [email protected]:/# wl join awmn3460
> ...


Πάντα υπάρχουν τέτοιες διαφορές μεταξύ scan και λινκ... Στο scan με hostap πχ βλέπεις πάντα χειρότερο σήμα απο αυτό που θα έχεις εάν κάνεις link... 

PS Τι έγινε τελικά χτες?

----------


## mojiro

οχι δεν με παρεξενεψε η διαφορα στο σημα, αλλα με ποσο σημα καταφερε και συνδεθηκε

----------


## NetTraptor

Στα 1200bps....  ::   ::   ::  Nice Link  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Στα 1200bps....    Nice Link


ναι ρε, γιατι ? ζηλευεις ?  ::   ::   ::   ::  
στοιχημα οτι δεν μπορεις να με φτασεις ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

